
How We're Doing Stats at Howdy - jimminy
https://medium.com/why-not/how-we-re-doing-stats-at-howdy-2956f88115f6
======
data_spy
I think this is useful for small teams trying to validate ideas and not
wasting time doing so.

I think the biggest downfall in terms of dashboards is making things
actionable and getting away from vanity metrics.

------
swanson
Love this. Especially the part where you don't spend time building yet-
another-dashboard page. Once you've settled on the graphs you want, you could
then integrate them in your product admin directly if you want.

It sort of reminds me of feature requests for sorting/filtering/highlighting
data in HTML tables -- instead of trying to rebuild a crappy version of Excel
in a browser, just add an export to CSV button :)

------
fancy_pantser
There's nothing about how you handle user authentication. Are all of the stats
just open to the public?

~~~
jjn2009
I was wondering this as well, I would expect the get stat function probably
also passes some secret key in its arguments.

